

Dead Simple Human Powered Airplane (2013) - pearkes
http://dashpa.blogspot.com/p/project-information.html

======
pearkes
My old roommate just emailed me about this, he and his girlfriend are both
working on the project. One thing they noted:

> The project is getting kicked out of our current building in November. We
> are looking for a new home for a few months. Somewhere in the south bay.
> Light industrial facility would be great but some office space with some
> large open areas (former cube farm) would work too. An aircraft hanger would
> be awesome....but we are not holding our breath....any decent space will do.
> Please get in touch if you have such a space / know someone / can pull some
> strings :).

They are also having a 'Friends don't let friends build alone' day in Mountain
View in early october. Email me (profile) and I'll forward it along if you're
interested!

~~~
click170
This 'Friends dont let friends build alone' day sounds like a neat idea, it
would be awesome if these popped up in other cities too!

------
nsedlet
Also, if you haven't heard of it, there are a few teams working on human-
powered helicopters. In 2013, one of them became the first to win the Sikorsky
Human Powered Helicopter Prize, which no team had been able to do for 33
years:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_I._Sikorsky_Human_Powered_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_I._Sikorsky_Human_Powered_Helicopter_Competition)

To win the prize, the craft had to fly for 60 seconds, achieve an altitude of
10 meters, and stay within a limited horizontal area.

------
lotharbot
I'm wondering how this compares to other human-powered aircraft like the
Gossamer Albatross
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gossamer_Albatross](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gossamer_Albatross)
\-- crossed the English Channel in 1979 in just under 3 hours). IIRC the
Gossamer Albatross had a similarly simple twisted bike chain transmission and
some of the other simple features here.

------
rll
A plane with "Dead" in its name seems like a bad choice.

~~~
lucb1e
Or Malaysian for that matter.

No but seriously, I think most people will understand the function of the word
dead in "dead simple".

------
ErikRogneby
The first thing that popped in to my mind when I read the post title was a
paper airplane.

------
bkeroack
This seems really cool, but I'm not sure I would ever go above ~50 feet in
altitude with it. It's a little scary that a leg cramp could cause me to
plummet hundreds of feet to my death.

~~~
pingou
Isn't it supposed to have a very high glide ratio?

~~~
VLM
Aside from that Vne is like 7 m/s and cruise is 6.1 m/s or about 13 miles per
hour.

Also the pilot in level flight would output 300 watts or so. The engineering
values are vaguely similar to some bicycle calculations.

Look for

"Or, to put it in perspective, about 19 minutes to raise a 250 pound
bike+rider 1000 feet." and thats at an assumed 300 watts or so output. So your
descent at zero power out will be similar, it'll take about fifteen minutes to
drop 1000 feet.

[http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/13090/extra-
powe...](http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/13090/extra-power-needed-
uphill-for-weight-increase)

Personally I wouldn't worry about gliding to a landing, I'd be terrified of a
wing folding up or shearing off and THEN you drop like a rock. Or indirectly
(control system fails in full dive, Vne is like 16 mph so the wings rip off,
then you descend much faster....

~~~
clueless123
I would assume they will not be flying higher than a few feet from the ground
( ~ 20) or that they will carring an emergency parachute..

~~~
gomerclaus
I didn't think parachutes were effective below a certain altitude. Off-hand,
the only possible solution that comes to mind would be something like the
airbag system NASA's been using to land some of the Mars rovers
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Exploration_Rover#Airbags](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Exploration_Rover#Airbags)).
Anyone else got any ideas?

------
vegancap
Is it bad that I imagined 350 people in a 747-400 all peddling on bikes?

~~~
vegancap
Lol, lost 2 karma points for making a joke!

~~~
vegancap
Hacker News doesn't like mild-hearted jokes, apparently. Lesson learnt.

